

I unconsiously typed that description of a man, Google found him - ethnomusicolog
http://www.google.com/?hl=en#hl=en&output=search&q=the+guy+who+made+a+killing+from+the+financial+crisis
Hi HNers, 
I was thinking about an old article I've read on the financial crisis, and I started to type "the guy who made a killing from the financial crisis" and google find the exact person I was looking for. Not someone approcaching, needless to say bing wasn't even close. Enjoy!
======
lutusp
I doubt that you were unconscious. Are you sure you know what that means?
Also, it's spelled "unconscious".

~~~
ethnomusicolog
You are right that was not the correct term. I meant without even really
trying to type. I was just thinking hard about how to remind his name, and my
fingers happened to be on the keyboard. So it was a little surprise when I saw
his name right in front of my eyes,, on the screen. I started to ask myself
did I do. Can't wait for brain implants, seriously !

------
mtgx
Yeah, Google is pretty good at that. I also use descriptions of movies in
google to find the name of the movie, and it works pretty well.

